# IH 886



## CircleM98 (Jan 2, 2017)

Just bought my first tractor, an 886. Bought it for mowing and baling hay. Was wondering how you guys run your wires out of the cab for like the baler monitor to run to the battery and the GPS and such instead of out the back glass. Any suggestions help!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

On the right hand side just in front of the wing window there should be an access cover 1 or 2screws . Same place the ash / cigarette tray is on left side


----------

